# Help with exercise!



## Unicornz (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi guys

Firstly I'd like to apologise, I haven't been around in ages! Things have been so busy for me lately - especially since I started going to the gym every day - and this website was blocked at work for me for a while so I didn't have much change to have a browse around during lunch time either! Darn IT departments... 

Either way, I've been going to the gym every day for a few weeks now, but I just can't seem to figure out what to do with my insulin! The most annoying thing is that I'm dependent on when my BF finishes work and we usually go straight after. The problem with that is that he never knows at what time he finishes, and when he does finish it's only half an hour before he gets home. 

This makes reducing my basal two hours before a work out VERY difficult! If I don't reduce my insulin I tend to go through 1-1.5 bottles of Lucozade to keep me up during a workout, which I feel makes all the working out and calorieburning I've been doing useless! 

But I don't want to risk reducing my insulin and going high because we aren't going to the gym at a set time....

Does anyone have any tips?! I really don't know what to do


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 5, 2011)

Errrmmmm. No. 

The only solution I can think of is to try and find a different time for both of you that you can stick to. I used o have similar problems with climbing. It was half an hour of grunting followed by half an hour of sitting around. Then repeat. There was no adjustment I could make that would suit my liver's output.

Will be interested to see if anyone can advise.

Rob


----------



## Ergates (Sep 7, 2011)

That's a hard one isn't it?  Personally, I'd try to go to the gym on your own rhythm, and not try to match bf's.  Trying to match his gym timings is not a worker for a pump user, I feel, and you'll get a much smoother ride in your bGs by running to your needs.  Maybe you can pick a best average time so that you get to spend some time together there, if not all the time, or go late or mornings so you can always make the same times?

I also wouldn't be too worried about scoffing energy drink during extended aerobic exercise (not knowing at all what your gym routine is).  They say fat burns in the flame of carbs, and IME there's a reasonable amount of truth in that.


----------



## Unicornz (Sep 7, 2011)

Ergates said:


> That's a hard one isn't it?  Personally, I'd try to go to the gym on your own rhythm, and not try to match bf's.  Trying to match his gym timings is not a worker for a pump user, I feel, and you'll get a much smoother ride in your bGs by running to your needs.  Maybe you can pick a best average time so that you get to spend some time together there, if not all the time, or go late or mornings so you can always make the same times?
> 
> I also wouldn't be too worried about scoffing energy drink during extended aerobic exercise (not knowing at all what your gym routine is).  They say fat burns in the flame of carbs, and IME there's a reasonable amount of truth in that.



Thanks for the reply! The reason I'm going together with my BF at the moment is because I don't drive so I'm dependent on him to get us there 
I could possibly cycle there actually, will give that a try next time to see how that goes. You're right though, I could really do with setting my own times rather than having to wait on whenever he happens to finish work it's not really working!


----------



## Ergates (Sep 8, 2011)

Cycling is good!  Ik heb 'n Apeldoornse ligfiets.  U hebt delzelfde naam als mijn moeder, sorry voor mijn slechte geschreven Nederlands.


----------



## Unicornz (Sep 8, 2011)

Ergates said:


> Cycling is good!  Ik heb 'n Apeldoornse ligfiets.  U hebt delzelfde naam als mijn moeder, sorry voor mijn slechte geschreven Nederlands.



Oh wow what a coincidence! Dat is toevallig! Uw Nederlands is helemaal niet slecht  I do so miss being able to cycle everywhere here in England, too many hills! I have tomorrow afternoon off so I will use my time to find out how easy it is to cycle to the gym!


----------



## Ergates (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks! Hills are better than wind, the wind never seems to stop in the Netherlands.  Riding here is very different to pootling along on my Oma's bike in Apeldoorn.  Confident assertive vehicular cycling works better here in the UK, I think.

You might like the Silly Cyclists series on YouTube.  It's pretty cool:
http://www.youtube.com/user/sillycyclists


----------

